# Truck wheel front wheel swap for IH 656?



## mpropst (Jan 3, 2017)

I have an IH 656 Diesel that is having issues with a front wheel/tire. Does anyone know which truck lug pattern (Chevrolet/Ford/Dodge, etc...) that would match up to the 656 so I can just get a spare wheel and tire from the junk-yard until I can get the actual tractor tire fixed?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

According to this post on Yesterday's Tractor, the IH 656 uses a 6 lug wheel with a 6" bolt pattern. I'm not aware of any truck wheels that use that pattern, but many 6 lug implement wheels do. Do you have any unused 6 lug wagons sitting around?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

We used to use unused (at the time) hay wagon or silage wagon wheels/tires when needed on the IH tractors on the farm. This works up through the 86 series for sure, but any others I wouldn't know for sure.


----------

